# Client Server over UDP



## MadTony (16. Dez 2007)

Wir schreiben im Zuge eines Projektes an einer Client/Server applikation, in späterer folge soll daraus ein gaming server und client mit rundenbasierten spielen werden (zB vier gewinnt), und verwalten die Benutzer in einer Datenbank, wo wir mittels JDBC zugreifen. Wir sind gerade mittendrin am implementieren, nur ist mir jetzt noch etwas unklar....

der client meldet sich am server an, der einen thread für diesen client starten soll, dieser thread verwaltet dann die pakete die der client schickt, nicht der server direkt, denn der soll dann ja wieder frei sein für andere clients, nicht dass der nur EINE connection erlaubt. also soll die kommunikation über den thread laufen
so nun zu meiner frage: wie implementier ich das bzw wie implemtier ich die verwaltung der kommunikation über den thread? was mir auch noch helfen würde, falls jmd gute tutorials darüber kennt, don't be afraid to post it....

ich hoffe ich habe mich so klar als möglich ausgedrückt... 

mfg MadToni


----------



## The_S (17. Dez 2007)

warum udp und nicht tcp?

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...16_001.htm#mj7759ebbfce21d98275d149896f9bcb7b


----------



## tuxedo (17. Dez 2007)

Jepp, TCP wäre hier einfacher zu bewerkstelligen ...

- Alex


----------



## Gast (17. Dez 2007)

Nur mal so eine Frage am Rande, wie unterscheidet man bei Java ob man UDP oder TCP/IP verwendet ??

Ich kenne nur die 2 Möglichkeiten über RMI bzw. Sockets eine Verbindung im Netzwerk zu erstellen.

Fang gerade erst an damit, aber kann schon Informationen im Netzwerk versenden, aber wie weiß ich welches der beiden Protokolle ich verwende ???


----------



## tuxedo (17. Dez 2007)

Heiliger Bimbam ... Das sind ja schöne Aussichten... Vielleicht solltest du erstmal bei Wikipedia nachschlagen was UDP bzw. ein Datagram ist und nachlesen wo der Unterschied zu TCP liegt. 

Sofern in deinem Programm nicht irgendwo "Datagram" auftaucht, wird es sich wohl um eine TCP-Verbindung handeln. 

Die "Java Insel" wird dir sicher auch weiterhelfen das Thema zu verstehen.


----------



## Gast (17. Dez 2007)

Das mit dem Datagram dachte ich mir schon, war mir aber nicht sicher. Werd mir mal alles durchlesen bezüglich tcp und udp und thx für den link.


----------



## tuxedo (17. Dez 2007)

Zieh dir das Kapitel rein:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...16_007.htm#mjce211bfc28cb5b8fea6909ecccfb2178

- Alex


----------



## Gast (17. Dez 2007)

Danke !


----------



## The_S (18. Dez 2007)

Grob gesagt:

TCP: Es wird gewährleistet, dass alle Pakete ankommen => wichtig z. B. bei der Übertragung von Dateien oder ähnlichem

UDP: Es wird nicht gewährleistet, dass alle Pakete ankommen, dafür aber schneller als TCP => wichtig wenn eine hohe Durchsatzrate erzielt werden muss, z. B. VoIP


----------

